# Vapetrik E-Juice



## Kaizer (15/10/14)

Anyone sell or try Rip Trippers VapeTrik juice? It looks so scrumptious when he vapes it and the clouds look awesome


----------



## KieranD (15/10/14)

They only ship to the US, Canada and the UK

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

